# Midwest Open



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be there on the 8am line. Anyone else coming from AT?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

3:00 line for me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

wish it was closer


----------



## greyfeathers (Oct 5, 2015)

Can any one provide some links to this event? Will it be streamed online?

Greyfeathers


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

nochance said:


> wish it was closer


I know, other than the Lancaster classic they're all far away. Midwest open is 9 1/2 hours for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

8:00am for me. Anybody wanna trade?  Iowa's gonna be way closer...

erdman, I have to go right thru O Claire to get there, need a ride?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Rick! said:


> 8:00am for me. Anybody wanna trade?  Iowa's gonna be way closer...
> 
> erdman, I have to go right thru O Claire to get there, need a ride?


I'm driving down Saturday with another guy. Thanks for the offer!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

8 am for me too. I signed up for the pro am too


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

slimgravy said:


> 8 am for me too. I signed up for the pro am too


Same here. Looking forward to next weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

3:00 line for me too.

>>-------->


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like in 3 spots down from christenberry on the line


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

slimgravy said:


> Looks like in 3 spots down from christenberry on the line


I'm on target 19. You ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

Target 30. Shannon price


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

My best duck face selfy lol


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

11:30 line time for me


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My buddies and I are going, I am not shooting very strong right now so I am hoping to get in some good shooting in the next few days and smooth things out.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

1130 target 30.

Only shooting because its in my back yard, lol whens ASA start!???

The shop i shoot out of is only 2 blocks away (select archery). We all there are big target and 3D guys and will have almost anything you need...The range is free all weekend and we have a HUGE hog roast saturday night. Stop in ans say high. Ill be running around probably in my elite jersey. We have a 24 lane range and a newly opened 10 lane range as well in the adjacent build space the owner has bought.
https://m.facebook.com/selectarchery/


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> 1130 target 30.
> 
> Only shooting because its in my back yard, lol whens ASA start!???
> 
> ...


I'll have to swing over there. I've been reading about your shop and been wanting to stop over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome cant wait. It was a blast last year. We'll be open late, hanging out, shooting the breeze

We will have a booth set up at the shoot with some stuff as well with the select optix for lens needs.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Cool me and my buddy will have to stop by the shop and check it out


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

brad91x said:


> Cool me and my buddy will have to stop by the shop and check it out


:thumbs_up

Cant wait!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Off subject, but I've never been to Select Archery. I've got River's Edge about 11 miles from me and Havana Outdoors now has a full size Indoor range only 20 or 23 miles from me. Presley's is 30 miles. And I've a 35 and 100 yard walkup ranges right out my garage door.


----------



## williamsnoutfit (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll be there 8am $m-fs


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

williamsnoutfit said:


> I'll be there 8am $m-fs


What target you on man ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Brat roast this year guys at Select Archery 302 homemade brats


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/...ntFlyers/33b9390bf6fece2040aadd072ab59797.pdf

Padgett went in knowing he was off a bit, but 347 ain't shabby.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/...ntFlyers/33b9390bf6fece2040aadd072ab59797.pdf
> 
> Padgett went in knowing he was off a bit, but 347 ain't shabby.


That was with a zero for shooting the wrong target as well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^ Happens. I did it once, wrong target


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel bad for Padget.....know that's not what he wanted.

Way to go Scott! Keep shooting them down the pipe.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone notice Bailey Smith with a 358. Right behind Linda Ochoa-Anderson! Awesome score there for a fellow AT'er!


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> I feel bad for Padget.....know that's not what he wanted.
> 
> Way to go Scott! Keep shooting them down the pipe.


Little struggle today ended up 5th.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

RCR_III said:


> Anyone notice Bailey Smith with a 358. Right behind Linda Ochoa-Anderson! Awesome score there for a fellow AT'er!


I shot with her at metropolos in the Team shoot and on SIMS range. Super nice girl and great shot. She was right at the top in the womens known class as well. Talented young lady.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> I shot with her at metropolos in the Team shoot and on SIMS range. Super nice girl and great shot. She was right at the top in the womens known class as well. Talented young lady.


Super talented and she works her butt off too. She's got a big future if she wants it. Hard work and talent are difficult to beat.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Part of the Final scores - https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/...ntFlyers/64121f480d5971fcb58d74e00fef9d41.pdf


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

20 year old amateur threw down a 30x vegas round today. Second one in ten years of the tournament (Chris Perkins was the other) Pretty cool.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Chance B still hold the record, 689....Many have shot 688....And the Big $ for perfect remains untouched...


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Chance B still hold the record, 689....Many have shot 688....And the Big $ for perfect remains untouched...


He shares the record with Chris Perkins and Braden Gellenthien.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Chris and Braden share the record with Chance  First year of the Midwest at Presley's, 689. I was there and got to talk with Chance and even met the one and only, OBT. ??? How many remember OBT?

Years are running around getting mixed up....I was there ??? and Chad Byers, Pearson shooter, showed up with the new TX4. 2007? 2008? It had the Z7 cam system. It was all black, a demonstrator. Chad said it was 70 pounds. Me and others got to draw it and it felt like 60. He and a couple others were had been giving it a "shake down" at the plant and getting something like 350 fps. I got hired at the local Pearson Dealership in the summer of 2008 and there was the "new" TX4. If by Chad, Pearson took it down some, "detuned", and the IBO was given as 330 fps. Mine cranked up pretty good. Later, for me being a good boy (Imagine that) the Boss gave me a new 2009 TX4 with R2B2 cams. Though a switch here and there I still have that TX4 and it might be my next Frankenstein bow with LS3 cams....


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd like to give a shout out to the guys at Select Archery for helping me get my bow set up Friday night and having the range open from dawn til dusk during the weekend. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Rick! said:


> I'd like to give a shout out to the guys at Select Archery for helping me get my bow set up Friday night and having the range open from dawn til dusk during the weekend. Thanks a bunch.


Agree that was awesome. Give them a like on facebook.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed the shoot, it was very similar to the iowa pro am. 

I personally shot my normal level all weekend except for the second half of the 5-spot round, I only dropped one x on the first half and felt decent but the moment I moved my target from the top to the bottom I started dropping x's, then on the last end I shot the wrong target and had to take a zero.

Lately I have been shooting about 20 baby x's on vegas rounds and at the team shoot I shot exactly 20 of them and on the second day I shot 19 of them. 

I only had a small amount of nerves on the first couple ends of the 5-spot round and then I was good to go and didn't even drop a x on those ends.

The closest I came to winning some money was the team shoot, I got grouped with Sam Woltius as my pro and we missed 3rd place and 388 bucks by one baby x. It was a weird 5-spot target with baby x's in it and it was yellow in the center and red but you got a 6 for a baby x and a 5 for anything else in the yellow, basically they ignored the normal 10 ring on the vegas. I played circle the wagon on the baby x on the 10 that I missed and some of them were so freaking close.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what Bailey shot on her vegas round but I think she shot it strong but just dropped a few 9's that just suck the life out of the score. I was proud of her for entering and battling with the women pro shooters and it looked like to me she fit right in there.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I was there.....


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

erdman41 said:


> 20 year old amateur threw down a 30x vegas round today. Second one in ten years of the tournament (Chris Perkins was the other) Pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The 20 year old is great. I know him personally.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

mn.moose said:


> I was there.....


Well, how'd you do?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Chance B still hold the record, 689....Many have shot 688....And the Big $ for perfect remains untouched...


They did not do the 25k this year for a perfect score, or whatever it was...

Thiz year it was only $2k


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Rick! said:


> I'd like to give a shout out to the guys at Select Archery for helping me get my bow set up Friday night and having the range open from dawn til dusk during the weekend. Thanks a bunch.





erdman41 said:


> Agree that was awesome. Give them a like on facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Glad you guys liked it! Yes please like the FB page! It was a great time. We finally went home friday night at 2am and saturday at midnight.

Unfortunely We have heard the shoot will.move back to peoria next year. Not at presleys, but at the civic center. Which has its pros and cons. Im sure I can speak for darrell (the owner) that we are more then a little bummed.

The whole $5 per trip to the practice bales is absoutely rediculous....heard one guy left to go.to bathroom 10 feet away (bow still in practice area) and they tried to charged him again!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BowHuntnKY said:


> They did not do the 25k this year for a perfect score, or whatever it was...
> 
> Thiz year it was only $2k


I saw that way early when the Midwest was advertised. I thought Jamie was going on his head with the $25,000. Look back in in here and you'll see posted of it.


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

I left the practice area to thewall where my case was and guy didn't say anything. Would have walked past him anyway. 

Christenberry was right next to me for the 360 round. Nice guy for sure. Chatted with him and now I want an elite lol.

I shot horrible. Didn't go Sunday and spent whole day figuring out my issue. Fixed it and shot my 1st 300 30x... In fact it was on that "Vegas 5 spot" I brought home.

I had fun and really enjoyed select archery shop. Darrell is a CLASS ACT!


I want these for leagues!


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I shot bowhunter money. Not a good tournament for me. 654/690. Traveled with the man Perry Harpring who won it. 684/690 for him. Anyone going to Iowa?

Bowhunter was down quite a bit


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Anyone going to Iowa


Yes sir

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

To close to ATA for me.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot their 5 dollar practice range and you could leave the area and come back without any issues, I struck up a conversation with the guy taking money a couple times and he was a good guy. I even asked if I could pull my target and come back later and shoot with it and he said yes.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I really liked the food vendor, they had this huge turkey that was smoked or something and the guy cut off fresh pieces when he made your sandwich. I had a variety of their stuff and it was all really good.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

For you guys that have not been to a bigger indoor shoot you really need to go, they are awesome. More than likely you will get your butt kicked by the paper, getting on the line with over a hundred people and having that pressure to shoot well is something you have to learn to shoot through. I got to see a good 30 people from missouri that shoot 3d and indoor and talk and tell stories, I got to see a few archery talk guys that know me and they walked right up and said hi, I also got to see some archery talk guys avoid me like the plague and not say hi. 

I have a pro buddy Sam who once again just shot a easy 60x round the first day and then was disappointed to only shoot a 325 vegas the second day, me personally shooting that freaking good is only a dream that I hope to one day experience. 

I have been to these national type tournaments many times mostly 3d but it is always funny how hard it is to make it through both days without something screwing things up. In my van I had something happen on the first day but my two buddies jason and donnie made it through smooth, donnie was in second place in his class after day one and jason shot a 58 so he was right in there also. Then day two found a way to kick their butt. 

In the end we had a great time and each of us shot really well at times right at our ability level and it was worth the drive getting there.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Glad you guys liked it! Yes please like the FB page! It was a great time. We finally went home friday night at 2am and saturday at midnight.
> 
> Unfortunely We have heard the shoot will.move back to peoria next year. Not at presleys, but at the civic center. Which has its pros and cons. Im sure I can speak for darrell (the owner) that we are more then a little bummed.
> 
> The whole $5 per trip to the practice bales is absoutely rediculous....heard one guy left to go.to bathroom 10 feet away (bow still in practice area) and they tried to charged him again!!


??? Any reason given for moving? I mean, Peoria Civic Center has to cost more than the one at Bloomington. Who's Darrell? I thought Jamie had the Midwest Open. Jamie is our Sec for Pekin Archers. I've got his phone and it matches the one given on Facebook. Okay, one number off. Maybe I punched the wrong number, 9 instead of 8. Tiny keys on my typewrite type cell phone.

??? Midwest Open facebook hasn't given total final results yet. Just looked


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

nochance said:


> Well, how'd you do?


347 and a 311 ... left a few points on the board but for the most part shot my home range average.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> ??? Midwest Open facebook hasn't given total final results yet. Just looked


The results are on 3 different FB posts. For each Sunday Line time, the total results are listed.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> ??? Any reason given for moving? I mean, Peoria Civic Center has to cost more than the one at Bloomington. Who's Darrell? I thought Jamie had the Midwest Open. Jamie is our Sec for Pekin Archers. I've got his phone and it matches the one given on Facebook. Okay, one number off. Maybe I punched the wrong number, 9 instead of 8. Tiny keys on my typewrite type cell phone.
> 
> ??? Midwest Open facebook hasn't given total final results yet. Just looked


Darrell is owner of select archery. Nothing to do with midwest open.

There was mention of the civic center giving such a good deal to rent it (maybe a side hall) or somthing of that nature...I would think the interstate center would be cheaper as well....plenty of room, hotels....etc etc.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Padgett said:


> I shot their 5 dollar practice range and you could leave the area and come back without any issues, I struck up a conversation with the guy taking money a couple times and he was a good guy. I even asked if I could pull my target and come back later and shoot with it and he said yes.


That is dale, hes our state ASA rep and is great guy...i really didnt believe the guys story but he seemed legit, i had no clue who he was so i was just kinda taking it for what its worth. Maybe the $5 per trip is better then say a $20 flat fee...then. i just seen $5 per trip and it seemed odd.

Dont get me wrong the shoot and everyrhing about it was great. Jamie did a great job and i cant wait til.next year.

I did have me a polish and pulled pork and both were on point.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

BowHuntnKY said:


> To close to ATA for me.


too far from NY for me


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

mn.moose said:


> 347 and a 311 ... left a few points on the board but for the most part shot my home range average.


not bad, at least you got to go, looks like I'll be waiting for Lancaster.


----------



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

347 (300 47x, first 300 in a shoot) and 301. I felt relaxed at the line both days. I left a couple close outs on Saturday (27's would've cut line). Struggled on the low bale to start the first half on Sunday and dropped a few shots low. Had hope to shoot around 310 on Sunday. No major mental breakdowns. Shot with great people both days!! All in all I had FUN!!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Hope it doesn't move. I'll miss the burgers and cheap beers at the Western Tap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

WhitBri said:


> Hope it doesn't move. I'll miss the burgers and cheap beers at the Western Tap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It IS moving because the Interstate Center is now too small. One of the problems is the practice range for 8am shooters. At the local hotel's breakfast isn't until 7am or so. So you have to skip that. 8am line wanting use of the practice range before shooting is usually 2-4 deep waiting. Have to skip that too.

The 3-year contract at the Center is done. A new 5-year will be at the Peoria Civic Center. There is plenty of room to grow now and with a much larger practice range and other advantages, it is a win-win.


----------

